# Roland PC600



## Arild Waerness (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello from Norway !

Does anyone have any experience with this printer/cutter as regarding printing on textile transfers? I know the model is being phased out, but have recently received a very generous price for a new one. Cartridges vs. inkjet (300/540 series) - how does the ink stand up to wash and wear? How does the ink behave on vinyl? How is the resolution for photos? 
I don't know of anyone using this machine so I have to ask you people here, hope you can help me....
Arild in Norway, grateful for any info.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi Arild

The eco-sol and eco-sol max inks that are used with the 300v and/or 540v produce awesome results. The PC600 is a thermal printer, but I generally hear good reviews. I know the technology of print and cut digital media is one that is on the upswing. I think everyone will be hearing a lot more about it for garments in the near future. So if it is a good buy, I would jump on it.
The eco-sol inks are getting upwards of 100 washes, I believe the thermal resin results are more around the 50 wash range, depending on the media that you use. If you have any specific questions, I can get some more info from one of my good customers and post it.


----------



## Arild Waerness (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Josh;
The eco-sol machines are all over the place here, whereas the PC600 thermal seems to be viewed as yesterday's old hat. I don't seem to able to find any sort of experienced feedback from anyone, so your reply was most welcome indeed.
The deal I'm getting is a good one, believe you me. I'm just not ready to buy if the materials (thermal cartridges) turn out to be impossible or very expensive.
The thing I'm really keen on knowing more about is:

1. Where do I go about getting resupplies of ribbons? And will they be available for the short future?
2. Cutting: is the machine's cutting program up to date? Can it surround-cut a printed image, and can it cut textile vinyls?
3. Resolution: how does the printing of a full colour image compare to the inkjet prints from the 300/540?

You have already answered me on the wasahability question, Josh.

Grateful for help,

Arild in Norway


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

From what I heard, they just stopped making the ribbons and someone else was looking for a third party supplier. No one seems to know of any at this time. As good as a setup as the PC-600 was, it's yesterday's technology and apparently is being treated as such.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Ribbons can be picked up by other manufactures. Just Google it and loads will come up. It produces very nice results but on long runs, the consumables can start to add up. Eco inks run much cheaper to print with than the ribbons. Short runs of stickers, smaller printed banner and printed garment vinyls look great on this machine. One of the local guys Im subbing some printing out to has a 600. If I get time, Ill dig up a couple photos.


----------

